# imac G3, 5 bips et démarre !



## tsss (12 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Amoureux depuis toujours des Imac G3 sans en avoir jamais possédé un, je vais peut-être mettre la main sur un magnifique G3 snow 600, peut-être, car il y a un hic.
Le vendeur précise que l'ordi émet 5 bips au démarrage puis boot sans problème. 
Après plusieurs recherches je n'arrive pas trouver ce contexte, dans le cas des 5 bips j'ai ceci :

Le problème : 5 bips = mauvais total de contrôle pour le bloc de ROM de démarrage, mais à ce que j'ai pu lire sur plusieurs forums 5 bips pas de boot, hors dans le cas présent le G3 boot.

La solution : réinstaller le firmware, ça parait très simple, mais comment être certain que cela résoudra le soucis ?

dernière précision la pile interne semble être à changer

Suis-je sur le bon chemin  (je me demande !!) ?
Retours d'expériences, idées, je suis preneur !
Merci d'avance à ceux qui me permettrons d'y voir plus clair.


----------



## tsss (12 Mai 2008)

une info en plus, les 5 bips sont émis après le "BONG" du démarrage, sinon le vendeur me certifie que l'Imac fonctionne impeccablement, une idée ?


----------



## Invité (12 Mai 2008)

Pas très encourageant chez Apple là-dessus :

"_Bad ROM.                      Do you hear four or five error beeps at startup? 
                                      Yes: Replace the logic board_."


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Pas très encourageant chez Apple là-dessus :
> 
> "_Bad ROM.                      Do you hear four or five error beeps at startup?
> Yes: Replace the logic board_."



Pis de panaque, ces 5 bips là interviennent à la place du bong de démarrage (à la place, parce que le Mac ne démarrant pas, pas de bong). 5 bips *après le bong de démarrage*, c'est forcément autre chose, d'ailleurs "bad rom", à priori, ça ne concerne pas un iMac qui en est dépourvu.

Une question : cet iMac, il est sous quel système, et en le démarrant depuis le CD d'installation, est-ce qu'il bippe toujours ?


----------



## tsss (13 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pis de panaque, .....



Je panaque point, au contraire, je suis zen à fond 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une question : cet iMac, il est sous quel système, et en le démarrant depuis le CD d'installation, est-ce qu'il bippe toujours ?



Pour l'instant je n'ai pas la main dessus, difficile donc de pouvoir insérer quoi que ce soit, en outre je sais qu'il est sous MacOs 9.2.2, d'ici quelques jours j'en saurais plus ![FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2008)

Alors, s'il est sous Mac OS 9.2.2, il est possible que ça soit le fichier "Mac OS Rom" qui soit endommagé, il suffit de réinstaller le système, et ça ne devrait plus bipper !


----------



## tsss (13 Mai 2008)

Cool, merci pour la réponse qui me fait voir la vie en rose :love:, je viendrais poster la suite des évènements dès que j'aurais l'ordi entre les mains.


----------



## Invité (13 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> P d'ailleurs "bad rom", à priori, ça ne concerne pas un iMac qui en est dépourvu



Effectivement, j'ai bêtement copié ce qui se trouvait dans le manuel de l'Imac, alors que les New World ne possèdent pas de Rom en interne.
Ce qui est étonnant, c'est qu'on retrouve cette info dans le manuel. 
Mais ça n'empêche pas de réfléchir avant de répondre


----------

